# Soapmaking resource out of business?



## mattiesmom (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone know status of this business?  Have ordered in oast with fairly good results. Needed to place recent order and they are out if stock on many items.  No response to inquiry and am seeing many current complaints on their facebook page.


----------



## ibct1969 (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes.  I got an email from them about it in May.


----------

